# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Adept Viper, 6-axis robot, Omron Adept Technologies, Inc., Pleasanton, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Omron Adept Technologies, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Adept Viper conveyor tracking demo 

 Uploaded on Sep 20, 2007




> A ceiling mounted Adept Viper robot using vision and conveyor tracking to pick and place parts from one moving belt to another.

----------


## Airicist

Viper - Cowpots - Featuring Clear Automation 

Published on Sep 26, 2014

----------

